# When do cobia arrive? And where to look?



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a new Tarpon120 that Im itching to put in the water, and ive already scheduled the time off from work! I gotta do some work to the yak first; like build a crate, install an anchor line, install a depth/fish finder..etc. And the clock is now ticking! Will be down at OBX the 3rd week of May, and over the last couple years, the cobia have been in the area at that time. My goal is a cobia this year! Ive caught my share of big Reds, but never a cobia and am near-totally ignorant of specifics of the tactics/traits of the species. And I plan on fishing from my yak, as well as from the surf. Sooo... my question is.. where (minus the Point) can I put in and get to in my yak for cobia? Im a total novice to yakking, but not surf fishing, and I understand that you can rig for big Reds to catch cobia. Any other pointers? Equipment? Locations? Lures maybe? Any help/advice is appreciated


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I've seen the cobes here during your scheduled time frame. I've seen them here by May 1st. And I've seen them not get here until the 1st of June. The weather and water temps will dictate the cobes migration pattern.

The biggest issue in recent years has been the weather.--as soon as they show up the weather gets funky and pushes them out and around Hatteras and has left a semi poor bite overall. They've been caught, but it hasn't been all that great.

From the surf fish them like you would a drum. Same rigging and fish finder. Almost everyone I've caught from shore/off the bottom has been on a bluefish head 

Weather permitting you can launch the yak off Frisco and head back towards the Hook and the Point. The cobes love this area if the weather doesn't drive them off.

A medium action spinner that can handle pitching 2-3oz buck is a must. 20lb test would be all that you need since you are in yak, but someone will tell you need much more then that, but you don't. A nice shot of 40-60lb fluro for a leader is a must.

Live eels work great but the bluefish will kill you and cost you a fortune.

You can anchor up and live bait them or troll baits, but remember the toothy critter situation around those parts.

Pick up a couple floats and live baiting is pretty easy..or live bait off the bottom.

You can anchor and fish them off the bottom like big drum..remember the sharks.

Make sure to take a dehooker with you if you want any chance of getting your rigging back from the sharks. If the cobes are there..you'll be able to walk on the sharks. Take plenty of rigging.

Anchoring around those parts has its risks..

Giant carpet rays that may have cobes on them-- may also slam into your anchor line. To anchor up out there you will want a 100ft of line.

I've done all the above and used 14lb chum bags under the yak attached to release clips--remember the sharks.

Some folks have started making mini harpoons for this, but I just take a hand gaff and a ball peen hammer.

One shot to the head from the round side of a ball peen and the fish is done.

Beyond all doubt..cobes from the yak in Hatteras will be all luck..and as a novice yaker--real lucky, but it can be done.

Everything you ever read about cobe fishing can be applied to a yak..it's just a lot trickier.

If the cobes are there, then so are the albies and Spanish. Make sure to take a long a rod for throwing metal. You never know when a school of fun will pop up..not to mention a big school of drum. Your sight casting rod for cobes will work fine for those also.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you! Seriously! That was a much better response than I hoped for.. by a long shot! I learned a lot there. But when you say put in at Frisco, what do you mean? We are talking ocean-side (assuming). Do you mean at the old pier there?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

You can definitely launch at the old pier semi easily. There is a dual bar that runs most of the length between Hatteras and Cape Point, so you can find cobes between them or on the outside of the secondary.

If you have 4wd and the ORV permit you can go out at ramp 49 and head back towards the hook to launch. Though by the time you hit the closure you will be roughly 3 miles out. But if you are going to be at it all day, then I would recommend that, as the cobes love the hook and Cape Point.

You would almost assuredly find Spanish and blues along that trek.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

I do have 4x4.. and regularly head down, so I buy the year permit. And my Jeep has pulled several off the beaches  . I have a kayak rack on it, so will have no issues getting to where I need to be. I guess it will depend on current movement, but that sounds like a great idea.. put in at North 49 and just have my girl and my Jeep waiting/fishing right at the ramp. Now.. final question. Do they move like Reds ? Or like Spanish? First/last light of the day? Or tide dependent?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

The fish that are being caught while sight casting are sunning themselves.

First and last light have always been good bites for the cobes feeding on the bottom, before the surface starts to warm.

I've seen/caught a lot fish caught from the beach at 1st and last light--not to mention seeing my fair share drug in at midnight. When the sun goes down--the fish go down.

Tide will not have much to do with it, though it could dictate how close to shore they are..if the tide has the bait pulled out.

Hit me up when your trip gets close..a friend has an article to do about cobes from the yak and if the fish and our schedules flow you can go out with us.


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

If the surf is relatively calm, I would launch anywhere from Rodanthe to OI. I caught mine few miles off the boiler on Pea Island. Saw over 20 fish that day in a matter of a couple hours. They will come to you..


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

The trip is nearing! I've built my crate and gathering gear. We will be there the 14th-20th or so. Staying in Avon. Anyway... Can't wait to try my hand at yak fishing. It's not set up perfect .. but im gonna learn as I go I guess!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

medicdav66,

One could be the most bad a$$ angler in the world from pier, surf or boat...

But all the dynamics change in a yak.

Learning as you go is actually the true fun of it.

If the weather patterns continue to hold and do as they say..

You just possibly could be coming at the right time for a brown bomber.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Sources tell me that this weekend they caught the Heck out of them near the Willmington Area.. With that said, this week would be my best guess, week starting 05/05/14. I expect the Hatteras Boats to start getting a few. Hook is the Place to Be like the General has stated.. But I will add, that the Inlet (HATTERAS) is a dam fine spot to pick at them as well.. Got one of my Charter Clients a Mini Cobia last year, 5 inches shy of a Keeper, caught on a Trout Rod.. Alan Koons enters the realm of around at the Most 100 Kayak Anglers that can say they have Caught a Cobia from a Kayak.. Here is a Picture.. Good Luck on your Quest.. JAM 
http://jamsadventures.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/p7180137.jpg


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Leaving here Tuesday night around midnight. Will be there to watch sunrise on Wed morning. Kayak should be in the water soon after! What's to be found?.. and where can I put in for some warm-up on Sound-side? Only looking for a few hours on the first trip out. I THINK I have the stuff I need.. guess we'll see!


----------

